# June 2012 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to June's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, inareverie85!*

inareverie85 (21 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Gen2387 (11 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Wolfie305 (11 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Junglist (9 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

KadenJames (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

deso (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

RayneForhest (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Shadyr (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sena Hansler (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

dmuddle (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

laoshun (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

FishyFishy89 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Knitterly (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Mart2289 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sivan (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hallyx (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaJen (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pataflafla (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Aluyasha (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettaluver4evr (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tikibirds (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

betta lover1507 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

LebronTheBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bananafish (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

xShainax (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BeckyFish97 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

chibir3dpanda (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Crashzero (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Duncan13 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

youlovegnats (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

happypappy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

ZergyMonster (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

beta novice (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Ethan (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

dbooknook (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pogthefish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Alcemistnv (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sweeda88 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

registereduser (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

lilyth88 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tobythefish (0 votes)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Yay! Fixed! Congrats!

I also loved Laoshun and Hallyx :nicefish:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

this time 1 vote  hehe, well better than none ^-^ congrats to the winner


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats to Inareverie . Thanks to everyone that participated.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

^_^
Good job everyone.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I voted for no.2. Pretty decent pictures this time. Good job everyone!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh yay! First time I ever won!


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

congratulation to the winner... they are all so petty I don't even remember which ones I voted for.


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

I think that the winner for June was a really good choice because to just caught a pic while their doing some thing and we just happen to take a picture, that looks really nice you don't get that much when we want amazing pics.

I call it a lucky pic


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Grats to the June winner inareverie85, I always miss voting but I caught it for next month. I have to admit, if I got a cute betta in my drink when I went to Starbucks I might go there more often. (I like that water change pic lol, mine go into such boring vessels.  ) 

GL to next months winner too


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

umm, isn't this supposed to be for July? I can't find the results for the July contest


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

lillyandquigly said:


> umm, isn't this supposed to be for July? I can't find the results for the July contest


sometimes it takes awhile, patience grasshopper :lol:

I know how you feel, tho, I have no entry in this month but I can't wait to see the photos again and see who won!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ohhh ok When you look at the results mine's the female ct that's really aqua blueish


----------

